# Horse Show Pics From June 17th!!! Me On My Baby Red



## meggymoo (Mar 10, 2007)

:x I cant believe some people could actually say that to you. I glad they didn't spoil your day.

Well done, you both look fantastic. :wink:


----------



## Loving_horse (Jul 13, 2007)

Very beauty photo


----------



## 3days3ways (Feb 23, 2007)

you guys look so good together and the people that said that were just jelous... but then again its so satisfying when you beat people that say you can't hahah


----------



## alucard (Dec 8, 2006)

That's AWESOME!!! I'm so glad that you didn't let those...people get to you! in every photo you're smiling ear to ear too which rocks. I'm glad you had an an awesome time.


----------



## Charlie Horse (Jul 2, 2007)

Oh yeah, because mexican people can't ride or anything. *insert sarcastic eye roll here*

Idiots. Glad you got to show them up and that you got to have a good time.

Don't worry, I'm sure you'll get to jump with Red eventually.

Good luck, and nice pictures, he's very pretty.


----------



## kristy (Dec 8, 2006)

It's so nice to see your pretty smile in so many pictures. I'm very glad you did so well. You look very happy. =)


----------



## Eventer Gal (May 15, 2007)

mmm You sure did  So happy for you  Some people out their are so rude! Racism must be stoped!! You are still a person and intiled to just as must as us whites do! Racism conflict makes me so mad :evil: !!


----------



## ADozenRoses&amp;Red (Jul 13, 2007)

THANK YOU!!!! so much. it means alot now that im going through a really hard time and it helps me so much to hear that some people still think im good enough. i know Red still thinks im good enough. but i just dont know much anything anymore and hearing compliments provide a little reminder that im still here and im still a good rider. thanks so much.
--whichever name you want to call me [jack or kim]


----------



## kristy (Dec 8, 2006)

Hey, I just saw that you're from VA! I'm in northeast TN, are you close to Bristol VA?


----------



## ADozenRoses&amp;Red (Jul 13, 2007)

actually stafford is 5 hours away from bristol. but ive been through there before its pretty nice! and its kindof funny because one of the horses in our barn is named bristol and his owner was from there! 
--me


----------



## kristy (Dec 8, 2006)

:lol: Small world. I don't live in Bristol VA, but it's only 30 minutes away!


----------



## ADozenRoses&amp;Red (Jul 13, 2007)

oh thats cool! yeap, this world is small.  
--me[[i.cant.sleep.]]


----------



## Maleficent (Jun 25, 2007)

You and Red look great together, and you look so happy! Good for you! It's nice to see someone having a great time and looking so good doing it!

I'm sorry that people were so unreasonable and unfair with you. I've never had the race card against me, but I have been the underdog and been made fun of. I'm not sure why. It is nice to beat the socks off of them! Jazz and I came to a show once and beat out many of the people that had been snotty to both of us for years! I had a great time and didn't think it was that big of deal until one lady actually refused to talk to me months afterwards! :shock: What the heck?? 

Glad that you are doing well, and just keep going. I know what it's like to feel like you aren't good enough. You are, and don't let anyone else try to convince you otherwise, for whatever reason! I grew up riding in a show barn with all kinds of snotty bimbos. Now we've all moved on to college, and they're sorority girls seeking out the M.R.S. degree (a wealthy husband) and I'm a scientist heading towards my doctorate. And, ironically, in a year I'm marrying a very successful businessman and most of them are adrift! Don't be afraid to be different, and don't worry about what others around you think! It's more fun to be outside of the box and do your own thing anyway, and they probably all wish they were you, bold enough to step up.


----------



## ADozenRoses&amp;Red (Jul 13, 2007)

thank you for the kind words. yea, i never thought i would be picked out of a crowd for being a different color than the majority of virginia. my trainer never thought i would. nobody in my barn thinks of me any different than the "white riders" because of my skill and the way i interact with every horse i come across. in fact they consider me one of the best riders in that barn because of it. and ive only been riding 3 years! its a really great thing to be able to step forward, take a stand and say, "im not going to let you step on me because i am a different color than you, because showing this kind of rudeness toward me is only setting you back as unsportsman-like and disrespectful". i was really proud of myself for making my point and beating them in my classes. once again, thanks for the helpful words!
--kim[[or jack, whichever]]


----------



## Maleficent (Jun 25, 2007)

Good for you! Keep it up!


----------



## Kiki (Feb 7, 2007)

YEAH!!!!!! U GO GURL!!!






How can people be such racist pigs eh??


----------



## kitten_Val (Apr 25, 2007)

Would never think riding level and knowledge can depends on skin color. Lol! Congrats!


----------

